# Need info on this Free Agent



## ratina (Jun 19, 2017)

Picked this up last year. from my research, it looks to be from the early 2000s? It almost looks like it was never ridden. I thought it was a Walmart bike at first but upon closer inspection it appears to have some quality parts. Anyone familiar with these bikes? Would like to know what I have and what it's worth. Thanks


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 19, 2017)

Good quality bikes and I like the color combo not a lot of value right now as far as I know but it would be a good solid ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 14, 2017)

Look on www.bmxmuseum.com


----------



## Green Griffin 420 (Aug 2, 2017)

Wheels are off a Schwinn.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 22, 2019)

I sold these when they were new. Good bikes and bike shop only bikes. Freeagent is the BMX line from KHS bicycles.


----------

